# Man the Torpedoes!



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry, just being silly with all the boat threads. 

what boat model would you like PL to do?

I'd like to see an S. S. Minnow to fit in with the other TV related models they've done recently.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Did I ever say anything about a *cute little sub *called the *NAUTILUS* that is *LONG OVER DUE* in styrene and at least in 1/72 scale!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Large SEAVIEW....as promised.

OAB


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 6, 2004)

How about a REAL model of the Seaquest, as the version that "other" company did was a microscopic travesty.  

Make it *BIG*, and detailed (with the exploration pods)

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes, Yes,.....don't forget us movie modelers.....

Seaview - 36 inches
Proteus - 24 inches
Nautilus - 36 inches


----------



## soloboy5 (Jun 18, 2003)

We need the orca from JAWS! With three figures of you know who, and all of hoopers dive equipment.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Do some Ebay searches. McFarlane (or was it SideShow, or maybe Art Asylum?) came out with a big diorama of Bruce attacking the Orca. I think it even came with what was left of Quint as Bruce fed on him.

You'd only need to build a Roy Scheider figure, as Hooper was hiding underwater during that scene.


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

I second the *HUGE* Natilus kit. 

John


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Huge  Yellow Submarine!*


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Seriously folks...*

There IS a demand for a really good Nautilus with visible interiors in the Wheel house and the large windows into Nemo's parlor. I'd add an open dive hatch at the bottom with the room the divers dropped out of and whatever might be visible through open hatches.

That would sell like hot cakes. It might give the mega Enterprise A a run for it's money!

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*but personally...*

I would certainly buy the Nautilus, probably a couple... but I personally have been obsessed with the Proteus since I saw Fantastic Voyage at the Baronet Theater in Bethesda... (1966 or 7?) I was a wee tike but I spent my whole childhood drawing that sub.

I've got the Lunar Models, I've already ordered the Wilco... but I'm still looking for the dreamed of injection molded big kit.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

soloboy5 said:


> We need the orca from JAWS! With three figures of you know who


Voldemort?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ziz said:


> Do some Ebay searches. McFarlane (or was it SideShow, or maybe Art Asylum?) came out with a big diorama of Bruce attacking the Orca. I think it even came with what was left of Quint as Bruce fed on him.
> 
> You'd only need to build a Roy Scheider figure, as Hooper was hiding underwater during that scene.


Was this the dio from spawn.com of the Movie Maniacs series of JAWS?
That is one cool dio! Wish it was available in styrene!

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Huge Seaview.

Also, I'd love a repop of the Monogram Cigarette boat from Miami Vice.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Bay Watch?*

How about a baywatch boat with little bikini hotties?

sorry... coudn't resist...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How about a Raquel Welch to go with that Proteus??!!!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

SS Minnow (with Maryann and Ginger) 
PT-73 from McHales Navy (tv series)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*OH PLEASE POLAR LIGHTS!! Hear our prayers! *

*1/72 Nautilus!*

*1/35 or larger Proteus!*

*If those kits were to become a reality from POLAR LIGHTS! I could die a complete person.....sad....maybe....searious.....yep! *

*Dave or Tom?*


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Gotta back that up with another vote:

Nautilus and Proteus, with interiors.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*here here!*

Proteus and Nautilus I'll buy four of each!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Huge Seaview.


I must second that one as being first priority! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

come now, we have seaviews coming out the yinyang. A proteus or nautilus (in styrene!) is what we need.

I'll probably buy one of Wilco's. And if I obsess enough one of Lunar's (proteii) but it's smooth stiff styrene I crave.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Areen't the Lunar Proteus kits either (a) a very user UN-friendly vac-formed model or (b) a resin kit with NO interior and (c) expensive in all cases?

Huzz


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yes.

But when you figure my time and added greebles for lighting and such the lunar version doesn't seem too expensive. Probably a better investment than wilco's (not to mention the afore mentioned accurization needed. and what about ductwork?).

Doesn't this one  make your heart beat a little faster...










than this one:


----------



## KenNetzel (Mar 31, 1999)

I agree with mactrek on the SS Minnow suggestion. It would be perfect. With the TV/Cartoon models PL puts out, this would be a natural, and they can even put in PVC figures based on the Gilligan's Island Cartoon characters.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ductwork? I'm confused...........


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

This is the 8 inch Lunar resin Proteus @ $71.95. The Wilco is bigger, half the price, has an interior and looks much better to me:

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=L&Product_Code=SF078&Category_Code=

And based on what I hear about vac-form kits, I don't think I would ever want to subject myself to that amount of misery! The vac-formed Proteus, see link below, looks damn good when built, but its apparently an absolute B...tch to do so! And it costs $139! And the interior, which is available at an additional cost of $116, is according to one review I read, a very troublesome and problematic build. Looks like I'll be taking the Wilco, accurize it, and be "in" a couple of hundred dollars and a lot less grey hair and aggravation! 

http://lunarmodelsonline.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=L&Product_Code=SF075&Category_Code=

Huzz


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Dave Hussey said:


> Ductwork? I'm confused...........


sorry, got carried away.

Yeah, I agree on both points (8inch vs. wilco vs. vac-form). That's why we need a nice injected styrene kit.

But the challenge of building the big lunar vs. accurizing the wilco seems more fun. The vac form would probably need inner ribs keels and such nautical stuff I'm not familiar with to form it correctly. do the ductwork at the same time.

All said, I'll probably buy the wilco just because $40 is easier spent than $200. Especially since I won't build it; I'll just keep it in the closet and take it out every now and then.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Why not build it? I'm getting two. I'm definitely going to build one and terrorize the wife with it while she tries to watch TV after supper every night.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

yes, we need a very very big Nautilus!

Rob


----------



## fishfinder (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey I'm new to this forum. Cool place. Any new updates on the Proteus and Nautilus availabilities? Those are my two favorite craft besides the TOS enterprise.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Fishfinder.
Proteus is available in Resin from Wilco. I believe that Monsters in Motion has a resin Nautilus.
I can assure you that there is almost no chance that either kit will be done in Styrene anytime soon. 

Dave


----------

